# How much to charge



## naildriver (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently had a neighbor of mine that has 20 acres of clover ask me to mow it. He also wants it disked. Everything here in illinois is dead from the drought. I was wondering how much per acre would be a fair price to mow it. Also to disc it. Ive never hired out myself or my equipment but with my wifes job closing the extra money could be helpfull.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

No idea what the going price is there, but in this area last I heard was around $50 per hour, plus $50 move-in fee. Some have about a 2 or 3 hour minimum. Might be more now with the prices of fuel, oil & other maintenance / repair parts.
And, you might want to walk the field to make sure it's clear, could mess things up running into a stump, pile of wire, etc. & cost more in repairs than the job pays.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

LOCATION! It's hard to say price without it. Martin


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/16342-iowa-state-university-2012-custom-rates/

Try the above link...that gives an idea. Fuel is actually a little cheaper. Also, +1 on walk it, we have a lot of stories on here of the stuff we have hit doing custom work. Ground that borders housing areas etc are especially bad.

Seen Illinois in the paragraph, but you go into your profile and add your location. Make it easier for the folks in your locale to weigh in.

Welcome to HayTalk!
Take care and be safe.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

oopps missed that location my bad but yes adding to profile helps alot


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Where you at?????


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

*If you're in my neck of the woods, you won't disc anything right now. Not even after the 2.8" we got today. Ground is hard as hammered he&*.*


----------



## naildriver (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm on the east side of illinois. Just below I-70. Ground super hard. I figure you would have to set a truck on top of the disc to get it to tear grass up right now.


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

I am close to you. 2 years ago I charged $25 per hour to mow some CRP for a friend. My mower is a 5 foot deere mower. I think after all was said and done, I lost money. But it was for a friend, so not a huge deal. Now I think I would charge closer to $40 per hour. Takes a long time to mow a field at 4-5ft per run.


----------

